# Bathroom ceiling



## finnie_1 (May 27, 2014)

So apparently glossing the ceiling was a thing in the 80s, and it is a pita to paint over as after a few months it flakes and looks mouldy, I stripped it down and repainted it bit the same thing keeps happening.

Can anyone tell me if this would work :
Sand down the ceiling, coating it in a bathroom primer and repainting or would it just happen again.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Why not use panels? Cheap look good and easy to fit.


----------



## finnie_1 (May 27, 2014)

Council house, not really wanting to do anything to it due to the possibility of moving 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

im seeing my father in law mate later this evening - owns a large painting and decorating firm in leicester with 20+ painters ill see what he recommends and let you know mate.


----------

